# What is the difference between Dell ST2220L and Dell ST2220M?



## goku_dbz (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

HDMI port, the M has none, L has one.


----------



## rockfella (Aug 17, 2012)

tkin said:


> HDMI port, the M has none, L has one.


Thanks. Bumped into this thread via google.


----------

